# PA billing



## kbarron (Aug 20, 2007)

We have 2 offices in 2 diff towns. When Dr A is out of office PA still sees pts. Dr B is in office in neighboring town, wouldn't he be the covering and billing MD for the PA? He is available and 10 mins away or are we suppose to use the covering Physician? If all providers are off can the triage nurse remove a simple urine cath? Can she also draw blood? I have always been told that blood can be drawn but shot and medications cannot be done w/o a provider available. We are in a Rural area with a designation of CAH (Critical Access Hospital). Thank you for any help


----------



## kbarron (Aug 21, 2007)

*PA Billing   any takers?*




kbarron said:


> We have 2 offices in 2 diff towns. When Dr A is out of office PA still sees pts. Dr B is in office in neighboring town, wouldn't he be the covering and billing MD for the PA? He is available and 10 mins away or are we suppose to use the covering Physician? If all providers are off can the triage nurse remove a simple urine cath? Can she also draw blood? I have always been told that blood can be drawn but shot and medications cannot be done w/o a provider available. We are in a Rural area with a designation of CAH (Critical Access Hospital). Thank you for any help


----------

